# Welches Teleobjektiv für die EOS 10D?



## Lustiger Astronaut (14. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab ein kleines Problem und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. 
Ich bin relativ neu in der Fotografie und möchte mich auf die Sportfotografie spezialisieren. Dazu möchte ich mir zu meiner Canon EOS 10D noch ein passendes Teleobjektiv zulegen. Ich schwanke zwischen dem 
Sigma EX 2,8/70-200 APO HSM C/EF und dem
Tokina AT-X 828 AF Pro 80-200mm f/2.8 für Canon .

Das Äqvivalent von Canon ist mir zu teuer.
Könnt ihr eins dieser Objektive empfehlen bzw. von einem abraten oder habt ihr vielleicht einen ganz anderen Vorschlag.

Ich brauche eine gute Lichtstärke, eine Brennweite von 200 ist allerdings ausreichend.

Danke für Eure Antworten
Viele Grüße, der ratlose Astronaut


----------



## Nacron (16. Mai 2004)

Ich würde eher zum Sigma tendieren aber besser du informierst dich mal in diversten Fotozeitschriften oder fragst bei einem Sportfotographen einfach nach  die Kollegen reden gerne über technik (im internet einfach mal jemanden fragen) ... 

Leider konnte ich noch nie in solche preisklassen vorstoßen ... die 800 euro würde ich erst mal in die d70 investieren 

Schönen abend noch !


----------

